# Sending Wake-on-LAN packets at kernel level



## SDK (May 6, 2010)

Hi,

In a project I'm working on I have to send WoL packets from kernel level (rather than from user space). 
Does anyone know how to send WoL packets from kernel level?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

Not unless you build that feature into the kernel yourself.


----------



## Zare (May 6, 2010)

> The Berkeley Packet Filter or BPF provides, on some Unix-like systems, a raw interface to data link layers, permitting raw link-layer packets to be sent and received.



...


----------

